# "Milni" At Sikh Weddings



## BHAGATSINGHDAVEER (Jul 4, 2008)

*GURFATEH JI!*

*I RECENTLY ATTENDED A FRIENDS WEDDING AND AT THE MILNI WE (THE BHARAT) WERE GREETED BY THE GIRLS FAMILY WHO WERE WITH A GIANI WHO WAS ACCOMPANIED BY A DHOLKI PLAYER! WE EXCHANGED FATEH'S FIRST AND THEN THE GIANI STARTED SINGING WHAT I THINK WERE SHABADS BUT I DO NOT KNOW WHERE THESE WERE FROM.*
*NOW USUALLY AT WEDDING MILNIS I HAVE SEEN/HEARD THE GIANI PERFORM THE TRADITIONAL ARDAS ETC BEFORE THE FORMAL GREETINGS AND THEN THE RELATIVES OF BOTH SIDES EXCHANGE GIFTS (BLANKETS ETC) *
*THIS ONE WAS DIFFERANT AS THE "SHABADS" WERE SUNG FIRST AND THEN THE ARDAS. ALL I REMEMBER IS THAT SOME OF THE WORDS INCLUDED ",**HUM KAR SAJAN AYE PIARIYA,**HUM KAR SAJAN AYE**" AND "NANAK SATGUR TINA MILAYA" AND "MEL LEYO MAHARAJ MELA MILNI DA". I AM CONFUSED AS TO WHEATHER THESE WERE SHABADS OR KACHI BANI. DON'T GET ME WRONG I THOUGHT THE WHOLE CEREMONY WAS UPLIFTING AS ALL THE GATHERED SIKHS SUNG ALONG ( I OBVIOUSLY DID NOT KNOW THE WORDS) *
*CAN ANY ONE PLEASE ENLIGHTEN ME ON THESE WORDS/SHABADS AND IN FACT IS THIS TRADITIONAL AT SOME WEDDINGS?. AND CAN SOMEONE TELL ME THE FULL "SHABAD" AS I WOULD LIKE TO SING ALONG AT THE NEXT WEDDING (SAME FAMILY) *
*SSA!! JI.  *


----------



## pk70 (Jul 4, 2008)

*NOW USUALLY AT WEDDING MILNIS I HAVE SEEN/HEARD THE GIANI PERFORM THE TRADITIONAL ARDAS ETC BEFORE THE FORMAL GREETINGS AND THEN THE RELATIVES OF BOTH SIDES EXCHANGE GIFTS (BLANKETS ETC) *
*THIS ONE WAS DIFFERANT AS THE "SHABADS" WERE SUNG FIRST AND THEN THE ARDAS. ALL I REMEMBER IS THAT SOME OF THE WORDS INCLUDED ",**HUM KAR SAJAN AYE PIARIYA,**HUM KAR SAJAN AYE**" AND "NANAK SATGUR TINA MILAYA" AND "MEL LEYO MAHARAJ MELA MILNI DA". I AM CONFUSED AS TO WHEATHER THESE WERE SHABADS OR KACHI BANI. DON'T GET ME WRONG I THOUGHT THE WHOLE CEREMONY WAS UPLIFTING AS ALL THE GATHERED SIKHS SUNG ALONG ( I OBVIOUSLY DID NOT KNOW THE WORDS)( quote BhgatSingh Daveer)*
*Bhagat Singh Daveer ji*
*The milini was a simple ceremony now totally enveloped with show off ego. Shabad or Guru Vaak you have heard has nothing to do with the occasion. It has become a fashion to turn on Gurbani Shabad at various occasions; people are more into show off than being serious about Guru Bachan. Most of the people in Punjab known as Sikhs have ring tunes of Gurbani, you call, "shabad starts " then abruptly they take the call, Shabad is cut off, its is called crowd mentality. One guy has Guru Shabad about " sweet and humbleness" often I saw him shouting at the caller. Same way "sajan Ghar ayee" is an experienced described by Guru ji, it is elevating Guru Shabad, it has nothing to do with those who go there to feed ego. People adore hypocrisy.*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 5, 2008)

pk70 Ji,
Gurfateh. very well said.
Modern Sikhs go for the "superficial..word for word literal translations/meanings" of GURBANI which is..Dhur Ki bani so deep and mystical....beyond measure....Compare the deepset ocean to a mud puddle.... the Ocean is Gurbani and the mud puddle is the superficial literla translation/meaning we use so widely. This is also the excuse the Kachi bani jinglers use..they claim Gurbani is too deep and difficult to understand..hence their two liner jingles... sad..very sad..that we prefer glass beads to diamonds..
Gyani jarnail Singh:happy:


----------



## BHAGATSINGHDAVEER (Jul 5, 2008)

*gur fateh ji
thank you for your swift replys, agreed that shabad guru  is not given the respect that it deserves. however i have been told by my friend that singing of these shabads has been happening for generations at "their" weddings. 
and from what i observed on that occasion did not seem to be for "show" i am sorry if  i mis-led anyone. SO TO CLARIFY THE SHABADS WERE NOT INTENDED TO BE USED AT A MILINI FOR WEDDINGS, THESE ARE TAKEN OUT OF CONTEXT FOR THE OCCASION BECAUSE SOME OF THE WORDS HAVE A COMMON MEANING?

THANK YOU MY VEERS FOR CLARIFYING THIS BUT I WOULD STILL LIKE TO KNOW IF THESE ARE ACTUAL SHABADS AND FROM WHERE IN SGGS THESE ARE FROM.
(FOR FUTURE REFERENCE ONLY)

*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 5, 2008)

Dear Friend


The Following is the sabad that is generally recited  at the Time of the reception of the Barat. It is ang 764. It is fairly popular amongst the sikh marriages. However, as per my little experience only first few lines of this are recited/sung.



ਰਾਗੁ  ਸੂਹੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ਛੰਤੁ  ਘਰੁ  ੨
रागु सूही महला १ छंतु घरु २
Raag Soohee, First Mehl, Chhant, Second House:
ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
ਹਮ  ਘਰਿ  ਸਾਜਨ  ਆਏ  ॥
हम घरि साजन आए ॥
My friends have come into my home.
ਸਾਚੈ  ਮੇਲਿ  ਮਿਲਾਏ  ॥
साचै मेलि मिलाए ॥
The True Lord has united me with them.
ਸਹਜਿ  ਮਿਲਾਏ  ਹਰਿ  ਮਨਿ  ਭਾਏ  ਪੰਚ  ਮਿਲੇ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ॥
सहजि मिलाए हरि मनि भाए पंच मिले सुखु पाइआ ॥
The Lord automatically united me with them when it pleased Him; uniting with the chosen ones, I have found peace.
ਸਾਈ  ਵਸਤੁ  ਪਰਾਪਤਿ  ਹੋਈ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਸੇਤੀ  ਮਨੁ  ਲਾਇਆ  ॥
साई वसतु परापति होई जिसु सेती मनु लाइआ ॥
I have obtained that thing, which my mind desired.
ਅਨਦਿਨੁ  ਮੇਲੁ  ਭਇਆ  ਮਨੁ  ਮਾਨਿਆ  ਘਰ  ਮੰਦਰ  ਸੋਹਾਏ  ॥
अनदिनु मेलु भइआ मनु मानिआ घर मंदर सोहाए ॥
Meeting with them, night and day, my mind is pleased; my home and mansion are beautified.
ਪੰਚ  ਸਬਦ  ਧੁਨਿ  ਅਨਹਦ  ਵਾਜੇ  ਹਮ  ਘਰਿ  ਸਾਜਨ  ਆਏ  ॥੧॥
पंच सबद धुनि अनहद वाजे हम घरि साजन आए ॥१॥
The unstruck sound current of the Panch Shabad, the Five Primal Sounds, vibrates and resounds; my friends have come into my home. ||1||
ਆਵਹੁ  ਮੀਤ  ਪਿਆਰੇ  ॥
आवहु मीत पिआरे ॥
So come, my beloved friends,
ਮੰਗਲ  ਗਾਵਹੁ  ਨਾਰੇ  ॥
मंगल गावहु नारे ॥
and sing the songs of joy, O sisters.
ਸਚੁ  ਮੰਗਲੁ  ਗਾਵਹੁ  ਤਾ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਭਾਵਹੁ  ਸੋਹਿਲੜਾ  ਜੁਗ  ਚਾਰੇ  ॥
सचु मंगलु गावहु ता प्रभ भावहु सोहिलड़ा जुग चारे ॥
Sing the true songs of joy and God will be pleased. You shall be celebrated throughout the four ages.
ਅਪਨੈ  ਘਰਿ  ਆਇਆ  ਥਾਨਿ  ਸੁਹਾਇਆ  ਕਾਰਜ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਸਵਾਰੇ  ॥
अपनै घरि आइआ थानि सुहाइआ कारज सबदि सवारे ॥
My Husband Lord has come into my home, and my place is adorned and decorated. Through the Shabad, my affairs have been resolved.
ਗਿਆਨ  ਮਹਾ  ਰਸੁ  ਨੇਤ੍ਰੀ  ਅੰਜਨੁ  ਤ੍ਰਿਭਵਣ  ਰੂਪੁ  ਦਿਖਾਇਆ  ॥
गिआन महा रसु नेत्री अंजनु त्रिभवण रूपु दिखाइआ ॥
Applying the ointment, the supreme essence, of divine wisdom to my eyes, I see the Lord's form throughout the three worlds.
ਸਖੀ  ਮਿਲਹੁ  ਰਸਿ  ਮੰਗਲੁ  ਗਾਵਹੁ  ਹਮ  ਘਰਿ  ਸਾਜਨੁ  ਆਇਆ  ॥੨॥
सखी मिलहु रसि मंगलु गावहु हम घरि साजनु आइआ ॥२॥
So join with me, my sisters, and sing the songs of joy and delight; my friends have come into my home. ||2||
ਮਨੁ  ਤਨੁ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤਿ  ਭਿੰਨਾ  ॥
मनु तनु अम्रिति भिंना ॥
My mind and body are drenched with Ambrosial Nectar;
ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਪ੍ਰੇਮੁ  ਰਤੰਨਾ  ॥
अंतरि प्रेमु रतंना ॥
deep within the nucleus of my self, is the jewel of the Lord's Love.
ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਰਤਨੁ  ਪਦਾਰਥੁ  ਮੇਰੈ  ਪਰਮ  ਤਤੁ  ਵੀਚਾਰੋ  ॥
अंतरि रतनु पदारथु मेरै परम ततु वीचारो ॥
This invaluable jewel is deep within me; I contemplate the supreme essence of reality.
ਜੰਤ  ਭੇਖ  ਤੂ  ਸਫਲਿਓ  ਦਾਤਾ  ਸਿਰਿ  ਸਿਰਿ  ਦੇਵਣਹਾਰੋ  ॥
जंत भेख तू सफलिओ दाता सिरि सिरि देवणहारो ॥
Living beings are mere beggars; You are the Giver of rewards; You are the Giver to each and every being.
ਤੂ  ਜਾਨੁ  ਗਿਆਨੀ  ਅੰਤਰਜਾਮੀ  ਆਪੇ  ਕਾਰਣੁ  ਕੀਨਾ  ॥
तू जानु गिआनी अंतरजामी आपे कारणु कीना ॥
You are Wise and All-knowing, the Inner-knower; You Yourself created the creation.
ਸੁਨਹੁ  ਸਖੀ  ਮਨੁ  ਮੋਹਨਿ  ਮੋਹਿਆ  ਤਨੁ  ਮਨੁ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤਿ  ਭੀਨਾ  ॥੩॥
सुनहु सखी मनु मोहनि मोहिआ तनु मनु अम्रिति भीना ॥३॥
So listen, O my sisters - the Enticer has enticed my mind. My body and mind are drenched with Nectar. ||3||
ਆਤਮ  ਰਾਮੁ  ਸੰਸਾਰਾ  ॥
आतम रामु संसारा ॥
O Supreme Soul of the World,
ਸਾਚਾ  ਖੇਲੁ  ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰਾ  ॥
साचा खेलु तुम्हारा ॥
Your play is true.
ਸਚੁ  ਖੇਲੁ  ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰਾ  ਅਗਮ  ਅਪਾਰਾ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਕਉਣੁ  ਬੁਝਾਏ  ॥
सचु खेलु तुम्हारा अगम अपारा तुधु बिनु कउणु बुझाए ॥
Your play is true, O Inaccessible and Infinite Lord; without You, who can make me understand?
ਸਿਧ  ਸਾਧਿਕ  ਸਿਆਣੇ  ਕੇਤੇ  ਤੁਝ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਕਵਣੁ  ਕਹਾਏ  ॥
सिध साधिक सिआणे केते तुझ बिनु कवणु कहाए ॥
There are millions of Siddhas and enlightened seekers, but without You, who can call himself one?
ਕਾਲੁ  ਬਿਕਾਲੁ  ਭਏ  ਦੇਵਾਨੇ  ਮਨੁ  ਰਾਖਿਆ  ਗੁਰਿ  ਠਾਏ  ॥
कालु बिकालु भए देवाने मनु राखिआ गुरि ठाए ॥
Death and rebirth drive the mind insane; only the Guru can hold it in its place.
ਨਾਨਕ  ਅਵਗਣ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਜਲਾਏ  ਗੁਣ  ਸੰਗਮਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਪਾਏ  ॥੪॥੧॥੨॥
नानक अवगण सबदि जलाए गुण संगमि प्रभु पाए ॥४॥१॥२॥
O Nanak, one who burns away his demerits and faults with the Shabad, accumulates virtue, and finds God. ||4||1||2||


----------



## BHAGATSINGHDAVEER (Jul 5, 2008)

* GUR FATEH VEER SIKH80 JI!

MY GURMUKHI IS POOR AS I AM NON-INDIAN SO IF YOU OR ANOTHER BROTHER OR SISTER CAN PASS ON A ROMANISED VERSION I WOULD BE INDEBTED

MANY THANKS FOR THIS, AT LEAST I NOW KNOW ITS  FROM SGGS, AND THE TRANSLATION AS WELL! MAY WAHEGURU BLESS YOU!

SSA! JI    
*


----------



## pk70 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Bhagatsinghdaveer jio
HERE IS THE SAME GURU SHABAD IN ROMAN WORDS, IT MAY BE EASY FOR YOU TO READ IF YOUR GURMUKHI IS NOT GOOD, Remember Guru Shabad is about the Lord, it has nothing to do with the people who use it at milni
*
ਰਾਗੁ  ਸੂਹੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ਛੰਤੁ  ਘਰੁ  ੨ 
Rāg sūhī mehlā 1 cẖẖanṯ gẖar 2 
Rag Suhi 1st Guru Chhant. 

ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ 
Ik*oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
There is but One God, By the True Guru's grace, He is obtained. 

ਹਮ  ਘਰਿ  ਸਾਜਨ  ਆਏ  ॥ 
Ham gẖar sājan ā*ė. 
Friends have come into my home, 

ਸਾਚੈ  ਮੇਲਿ  ਮਿਲਾਏ  ॥ 
Sācẖai mėl milā*ė. 
the True Lord has made me meet their union. 

ਸਹਜਿ  ਮਿਲਾਏ  ਹਰਿ  ਮਨਿ  ਭਾਏ  ਪੰਚ  ਮਿਲੇ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ॥ 
Sahj milā*ė har man bẖā*ė pancẖ milė sukẖ pā*i*ā. 
When it pleased the Lord's mind, He easily caused me to meet them. Meeting the saints I obtained peace. 

ਸਾਈ  ਵਸਤੁ  ਪਰਾਪਤਿ  ਹੋਈ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਸੇਤੀ  ਮਨੁ  ਲਾਇਆ  ॥ 
Sā*ī vasaṯ parāpaṯ ho*ī jis sėṯī man lā*i*ā. 
I have obtained the very thing, with which I had attached my mind. 

ਅਨਦਿਨੁ  ਮੇਲੁ  ਭਇਆ  ਮਨੁ  ਮਾਨਿਆ  ਘਰ  ਮੰਦਰ  ਸੋਹਾਏ  ॥ 
An*ḏin mėl bẖa*i*ā man māni*ā gẖar manḏar sohā*ė. 
Meeting with saints, night and day my soul remains pleased and beauteous look my home and mansion. 

ਪੰਚ  ਸਬਦ  ਧੁਨਿ  ਅਨਹਦ  ਵਾਜੇ  ਹਮ  ਘਰਿ  ਸਾਜਨ  ਆਏ  ॥੧॥ 
Pancẖ sabaḏ ḏẖun anhaḏ vājė ham gẖar sājan ā*ė. ||1|| 
The unbeaten melodious music of the five musical instruments resounds since the friends have come into my home. 

ਆਵਹੁ  ਮੀਤ  ਪਿਆਰੇ  ॥ 
Āvhu mīṯ pi*ārė. 
Come, O my dear friends, 

ਮੰਗਲ  ਗਾਵਹੁ  ਨਾਰੇ  ॥ 
Mangal gāvhu nārė. 
Sing ye songs of joy, O women. 

ਸਚੁ  ਮੰਗਲੁ  ਗਾਵਹੁ  ਤਾ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਭਾਵਹੁ  ਸੋਹਿਲੜਾ  ਜੁਗ  ਚਾਰੇ  ॥ 
Sacẖ mangal gāvhu ṯā parabẖ bẖāvahu sohilṛā jug cẖārė. 
Sing ye the true songs of joy. Then shall the Lord love ye and ye shall be hailed through the four ages. 

ਅਪਨੈ  ਘਰਿ  ਆਇਆ  ਥਾਨਿ  ਸੁਹਾਇਆ  ਕਾਰਜ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਸਵਾਰੇ  ॥ 
Apnai gẖar ā*i*ā thān suhā*i*ā kāraj sabaḏ savārė. 
My spouse has come into my house, the place is adorned and His Name has adjusted mine affairs. 

ਗਿਆਨ  ਮਹਾ  ਰਸੁ  ਨੇਤ੍ਰੀ  ਅੰਜਨੁ  ਤ੍ਰਿਭਵਣ  ਰੂਪੁ  ਦਿਖਾਇਆ  ॥ 
Gi*ān mahā ras nėṯrī anjan ṯaribẖavaṇ rūp ḏikẖā*i*ā. 
Applying the salve of the great elixir of gnosis to mine eyes, I have seen the Lord's form in the three worlds. 

ਸਖੀ  ਮਿਲਹੁ  ਰਸਿ  ਮੰਗਲੁ  ਗਾਵਹੁ  ਹਮ  ਘਰਿ  ਸਾਜਨੁ  ਆਇਆ  ॥੨॥ 
Sakẖī milhu ras mangal gāvhu ham gẖar sājan ā*i*ā. ||2|| 
Meet me, O my mates and sing with Zest the songs of rejoicing, my Spouse has come into my house. 

ਮਨੁ  ਤਨੁ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤਿ  ਭਿੰਨਾ  ॥ 
Man ṯan amriṯ bẖinnā. 
My mind and body are bedewed with Nectar, 

ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਪ੍ਰੇਮੁ  ਰਤੰਨਾ  ॥ 
Anṯar parėm raṯannā. 
within me is the jewel of Lord's love. 

ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਰਤਨੁ  ਪਦਾਰਥੁ  ਮੇਰੈ  ਪਰਮ  ਤਤੁ  ਵੀਚਾਰੋ  ॥ 
Anṯar raṯan paḏārath mėrai param ṯaṯ vīcẖāro. 
In my mind is the invaluable gem and I reflect over the Supreme Reality. 

ਜੰਤ  ਭੇਖ  ਤੂ  ਸਫਲਿਓ  ਦਾਤਾ  ਸਿਰਿ  ਸਿਰਿ  ਦੇਵਣਹਾਰੋ  ॥ 
Janṯ bẖėkẖ ṯū safli*o ḏāṯā sir sir ḏėvaṇhāro. 
All the beings are mumpers. Thou art the Giver of all the fruits. Thou givest to all the individuals. 

ਤੂ  ਜਾਨੁ  ਗਿਆਨੀ  ਅੰਤਰਜਾਮੀ  ਆਪੇ  ਕਾਰਣੁ  ਕੀਨਾ  ॥ 
Ŧū jān gi*ānī anṯarjāmī āpė kāraṇ kīnā. 
Thou art the wise Theologian and the inner-knower, Thou Thyself hast created the world. 

ਸੁਨਹੁ  ਸਖੀ  ਮਨੁ  ਮੋਹਨਿ  ਮੋਹਿਆ  ਤਨੁ  ਮਨੁ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤਿ  ਭੀਨਾ  ॥੩॥ 
Sunhu sakẖī man mohan mohi*ā ṯan man amriṯ bẖīnā. ||3|| 
Hear, O mates the Fascinator has fascinated my soul. My body and mind are bedewed with Nectar. 

ਆਤਮ  ਰਾਮੁ  ਸੰਸਾਰਾ  ॥ 
Āṯam rām sansārā. 
O the All-pervading soul of the world, 

ਸਾਚਾ  ਖੇਲੁ  ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰਾ  ॥ 
Sācẖā kẖėl ṯumĥārā. 
true is Thine play. 

ਸਚੁ  ਖੇਲੁ  ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰਾ  ਅਗਮ  ਅਪਾਰਾ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਕਉਣੁ  ਬੁਝਾਏ  ॥ 
Sacẖ kẖėl ṯumĥārā agam apārā ṯuḏẖ bin ka*uṇ bujẖā*ė. 
True is Thine play, O Inaccessible and Infinite Lord. Without Thee, who can make me understand Thee? 

ਸਿਧ  ਸਾਧਿਕ  ਸਿਆਣੇ  ਕੇਤੇ  ਤੁਝ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਕਵਣੁ  ਕਹਾਏ  ॥ 
Siḏẖ sāḏẖik si*āṇė kėṯė ṯujẖ bin kavaṇ kahā*ė. 
Millions of adepts, strivers and wise-men there are, but without Thy grace, who can call himself to be anything? 

ਕਾਲੁ  ਬਿਕਾਲੁ  ਭਏ  ਦੇਵਾਨੇ  ਮਨੁ  ਰਾਖਿਆ  ਗੁਰਿ  ਠਾਏ  ॥ 
Kāl bikāl bẖa*ė ḏėvānė man rākẖi*ā gur ṯẖā*ė. 
The Guru keeps in its place the mind, which is maddened by death and birth. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਅਵਗਣ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਜਲਾਏ  ਗੁਣ  ਸੰਗਮਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਪਾਏ  ॥੪॥੧॥੨॥ 
Nānak avgaṇ sabaḏ jalā*ė guṇ sangam parabẖ pā*ė. ||4||1||2|| 
He, who burns his demerits with the Name, obtains the Lord by associating with virtues. 
( Translation by Manmohan Singh ji)


----------



## mrs ravinder kaur kalsi (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks for the shabad it is beautiful  .nice to know the meaning


----------

